# My New Girl



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

This is the first female betta that I have gotten in a long time! I never knew how much personality the females have as well as the males-I absolutely adore her.

Want to help me name her?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

She is so cute!! I love the purple in her !


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

If you want a japanese name I can help you! I took 5 years of japanese and this is how I'm gonna spend it, naming fish. Hahahha! But yeah, for example, my bettas name is Akashi which means: "Red Death" ! Ha! Oh yes. Then my catfish is named Umi for beach and so on. So I can give you a list of words to mix and match! Sure hope it helps.

Colors:
red - aka
blue - ao
yellow - kiiro
green - midori
purple - murasaki
black - kuro
white - shiro

Random:
moon - tsuki
sun - san
rain - ame
devil - enma
angel - tenchi
dragon - ryuu
fire - ki
flower - hana
bird - tori

Etc...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you Morgan!  

And thanks for the help with names Kageshi17! I would love to name her something Japanese. It's just really sad watching me try to pronounce them. Haha. But I'll just keep practicing. *By the way Akashi is a beautiful name! what is your favorite combo of words that you listed? I cant decide on one! ahhh. haha. :lol:


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

i like tsuki but i might name my fish that


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

hmm yeah Tsuki is a nice name.  
I think I like Shiroame *White Rain
but I'm not quite sure how to pronounce it.


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

my suggestion is Rosevelt


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok...this is gonna be a challenge, but how bout I try to help with pronounciation? Hahaha, ok here we go.

In japanese, a word like tsuki would be pronounced: "sooo-kee" but with a tiny hint of a t at the beginning if that makes any sense. Like you are slurring t with sooo. Ha....

Ok, anthing that ends with e like tsume, taboe, sake, you pronounce like the word kendo. Not an eee sound like see but an e sound like kept, or set. Ya know? 

All words with a in them are not prounounced like the alphabetical letter. They are pronounced like the word talk. Ya know? 

All words with o in them are prounounced like the alphebetical letter not like ooo as in tool. But like toad. So so-ka would not be soo-ka. It would be so-ka. 

Ok....hope this helped. I love this language and I will try my best to help all you all not make fools of yourself in front of any asian people with your fish names. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh okay thanks so much for your help with the pronunciation! You've help a lot!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Quick Question...are you sure she's a she? She looks alot like a 'female' I bought a while back that ended up being a male. 

Check out the pics


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

wow that male does look a lot like a female! :shock: 
But I'm pretty sure mine is a female because she looks swollen with eggs and I think I saw her "egg spot" as well. However, I read that young males may also have this egg spot? Is that true?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

anything is possible, but if "she" has an egg spot and is full of eggs then you have a female.


RC


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay thanks RC- That's what I figured. Thanks again.


----------

